# Conical Fermenters



## mechjagger (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for some opinions/experiences on using a stainless steel conical fermenter. I came across one fairly cheaply (brewhemoth) and plan to brew some beer in it, but wondering if it can lend a hand in my wine making. ( I prefer wine to beer). It holds 22 gallons but is suggested to only make 15-16 gallons from fermentation. 

For primary fermentation I don't think it matters how much wine goes into the thing, but if say I racked it, into buckets then back into it for secondary it raises the question of head space. 15 Gallons of wine in a 22 gallon container leaves a lot of room. Wineries get around head space by using adjustable lids but I'm curious how secure these lids are at keeping oxygen out are they sealed around the edges or just float? Would a mock shift one work in something like this or would filling the free space with CO2 suffice?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2011)

The floating lids in variable capacity units are very good. You let the air out of the side seals and let them drop right onto your wine and then pump them back up. Making one of these lids could be done but make sure it seals very well or long term storage will surely ruin your wine. Beer isnt too much of a problem as it doesnt stay in there that long before its bottled unlike wine. The best part of these is fpor beer to save the yeast cake and save lots of money as beer yeast can get pretty expensive!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with Wade. The seal is really just like an inner tube that you pump up or deflate as Wade said. They do need to be checked weekly for a tight seal.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2011)

Just spitballing here, but would a good healthy layer of a "heavier than air" gas on top of the wine with a loose fitting cover on top to keep dirt and critters out work?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2011)

Rocky, even with a gas like agron you'll need an enclosed container.


----------



## mechjagger (Nov 23, 2011)

Interesting I would have never guessed the lids seal like that. The steel fermenter I have has a seal on top of it and a bung port, so sealing it air tight isn't an issue. It would be pretty hard and now that I think about it, not really worth trying to makeshift a floating top in it as the opening on top is only about 5" wide. Since it can be sealed airtight the issue is that after second racking there would be to much head room and the fermentation wouldn't produce enough CO2 to keep the air of it. I like Rocky's idea though, something heavy than air would be pretty nifty, like oil on water. But I'm unfamiliar with the elements . I agree when it comes down to long term clearing I'd probably end up racking out of it and into some glass carboys. 

Would it suffice for short term skeeter pee?  I just learned about this stuff on the forums. Sounds fun.


----------

